# Tânăra [cea] blondă



## SerinusCanaria3075

Good morning:
Does it make any difference whether I use the adjectival article *cea* in the following?:

Tânăra blondă din fața noastră este sora mea, iar tânăra brunetă este verișoare mea.
Tânăra *cea* blondă din fața noastră este sora mea, iar tânăra *cea* brunetă este verișoare mea.

So is _*cea "*more"_ in this case?
_The_ _most_ blond?
_La_ _más_ rubia?
_La_ _più_ bionda?


----------



## Kaschiller

"cea" blonda - here "cea" is directional - selective.
cea blonda - that one, the blond one, ... aceea.
O vreau pe cea blonda - I want the blond one.
Cea mai mare - The biggest one
Cea mai tare - The hardest one
In any case it is NOT the " the most blond"
The most blond will be in Romanian ... " Cea Mai(mas) Blonda"


----------



## SerinusCanaria3075

Kaschiller said:


> "cea" blonda - here "cea" is directional - selective.
> cea blonda - that one, the blond one, ... ace*e*a.
> O vreau pe cea blonda - I want the blond one.
> 
> In any case it is NOT the " the most blond"


Ah, of course. So... Should I modify _Tânăr*a*_ to _Tânăr*ă*_?
Tânăra *cea* blondă din fața...
That young blond in front...

(it's _blond*ă*_ right? As an adjective instead of _blond*a*_, correct?)


----------



## Kaschiller

_blond*ă  *_is right.
Sorry i didn't install the right fonts yet.

Blonda aia - that blond one
In this case a not _*ă*_.


----------



## OldAvatar

SerinusCanaria3075 said:


> So is _*cea "*more"_ in this case?
> _The_ _most_ blond?
> _La_ _más_ rubia?
> _La_ _più_ bionda?



In order to understand how it works, here is the comparison of adjectives:

blond = blond
blonder = mai blond (masc.) / mai blondă (fem.)
blondest = cel mai blond (masc.) / cea mai blondă (fem.)

Best regards!


----------



## SerinusCanaria3075

OldAvatar said:


> blond = blond
> blonder = mai blond (masc.) / mai blondă (fem.)
> blondest = cel mai blond (masc.) / cea mai blondă (fem.)


Thanks, I have no idea why I made a mess of things when it's this simple.

Tânăra *cea* blondă din fața noastră...
So like _Kaschiller_ said, here it indicates direction "that one, the blond one", but when _cel, cea, cei, cele_ are used with 2 adjectives...

Is it necessary to put one before and another after _*cea*_?
(shouldn't Tânăr*a* have the *ă* at the end to show it's an adjective?)


----------



## OldAvatar

SerinusCanaria3075 said:


> (shouldn't Tânăr*a* have the *ă* at the end to show it's an adjective?)



*Tânăra *is not an adjective here, but a noun. It is a figure of speech. If you say *Femeia tânără*, then *tânără *is adjective.
But in this situation, *Tânăra *is a feminine articled (definite article *-a*) noun in nominative case.


----------

